# The Magic Touch - BlueEyedBanshee (WG, Feeding, BHM, FFA, FA)



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 8, 2006)

_WG, Feeding, BHM, FFA, FA_ &#8211; Michelle awakes and finds that she has the power to increase body fat through touching, during a feeding session with her boyfriend she tries out this new power on him.

*The Magic Touch 
by BlueEyedBanshee *​
Early Friday morning, Michelle awoke with a start. She felt as though an electrical surge ran through her body from her toes and out through her fingertips. She lay still for a few moments, trying to figure out what it could be, but she couldn't figure it out. So she closed her eyes again and rested her hands on her soft belly.

She loved the feeling of her ever softening flesh. It was just so sensual. Michelle constantly wondered what it would feel like to be bigger, rounder, softer. She rubbed her belly as she thought about this. Just imagining it fuller, and of course softer. She kept her eyes closed and kept rubbing, imagining herself filling up, getting ever softer. Then when she put both hands on her belly, and rubbed down the sides, it actually felt bigger. Quickly she opened her eyes and was astounded. Her own gut had grown, under her hands. It was a huge sphere, but was pliant. She rubbed a bit more, imagining it getting bigger, and right there before her eyes, it filled out more.

She was absolutely floored, but couldn't help it she touched more, and more fat just layered onto her body. She felt her breasts, they too swelled. It was a great morning, even though it felt like a dream. But then her alarm clock went off and panic set in. She wouldn't fit into any of her clothes and she had to be at work in an hour and a half. As Michelle shut of her alarm clock she had a thought. Maybe, just maybe, if she thought in reverse, thought of herself getting smaller while touching, maybe she would. So she started with her massive belly. She closed her eyes and imagined it shrinking.

Opening her eyes she saw it going away. She shrunk it down, but not all the way. Just enough so that she could still wear her clothes. She loved the extra padding. She also left her breasts a little more swollen. She knew that this gift worked on herself, but now she excitedly wondered if it worked on others. If it did, oh the fun she'd have!

She stood up and slowly walked to the bathroom, wondering how she'd test out this new power to see if she could affect others. Just then her cat came into the bathroom. "Here kitty, come on windy." 

Windy came up to her, as usual, Michelle reached down and stroked the cat once, then again but the second time she imagined the cat fatter. It happened. Not only could she change and soften herself. She had the same fattening power over others!

The cat took off and Michelle shut the door. Started the water for her shower and looked at herself in the mirror. This was such an amazing gift. She didn't know how she got it but she was going to enjoy it while she had it. She looked at herself again, and put both hands on her belly, rubbed in a circle and instantly, her belly filled up. It rounded out like a beach ball. She left it like that and got into the shower.

She enjoyed soaping up her swollen gut, and new larger breasts. All the while she kept thinking of Nolan. He was coming over for dinner tonight. She would prepare his favorites but she would make sure to fatten him up with her touch as well. She wondered just how fat she could make him. How fat he'd let her grow his body. She was giddy with excitment and finally finished her shower. She playfully jiggled her fatter belly before rubbing it again and shrinking it just enough so she could wear her work clothes.

All day at work she kept thinking about her dinner with Nolan. She would run her hands over her bottom, making it rounder, and her thighs, adding softness. Whatever she could to confirm the touch was still there. Finally she couldn't take it any more. She checked with her boss and took the rest of the day off. She went home early and started preparing their dinner, and dessert. Though she knew while he would also be stuffed with food, she could swell him up beyond any size he had ever gotten.

She called Nolan at 3:30, she told him that she had the whole weekend planned if he was up for it. He quickly agreed that a weekend together sounded like a lot of fun. Now she could using her new found power for an entire weekend of fun!

Michelle was in the kitchen preparing dinner. She made chicken paprikas, stuffed shells and a a large pan of medium spiced pad see-ew. She had also prepared some stuffed mushroom caps and boneless buffalo wings for appetizers. If someone were to wander into her kitchen, they would have guessed that she was having a dinner party of at least 12 people with very hearty appetites, however, it was just for the two of them. She knew that they wouldn't' t finish it all in one night, but she didn't want to waste any of her time cooking when she'd rather be enjoying Nolan. She place two mugs in the freezer to be frosted for later too. She just took out her favorite recipe cards and got together the ingredients for the New York style cheesecake. She readied 3 spring form pans and got to mixing. 

By the time Nolan showed up, everything was finished, the cheesecakes were just beginning to cool, and Michelle was ready for him. She had nothing on but an apron and a pair of red lace panties that bit into her fleshy bottom. She had used her new found power to make sure that she was just a bit softer, a little fatter, knowing that's exactly what he'd like to see. Her belly curved out a little more, her bottom was much softer too, and she made sure that her breasts looked bigger and heavier as well. 

She heard him come in the door, but she pretended to be busy in the kitchen. Nolan came up behind her and grabbed her from behind, he hadn't seen her bigger belly, but he certainly got a good feel when her reached around and grabbed hold of her. His mouth was against her ear, and he whispered, "Wow, Michelle, you've really been giving into your appetite haven't you?" 

Michelle giggled and said, "I have, does it show?" 

"I don't know if it shows, but I can feel it. Turn around let me have a look at you." Nolan answered.

Michelle obliged and slowly turned around. "So?" 

Nolan's eyes scanned her apron clad body, from head to toe and back again. His eyes glazed over a bit, and he responded, "Wow, Michelle, you look so damned hot, and so soft." 

She laughed again, and said, "Well dinner is almost ready and I don't know about you but I'm starving." As she finished her sentence, she saw him looking at her belly, so she rubbed it and had it fill out a little more. 

"You know, this may sound crazy, but I swear Michelle. I swear I just saw your belly getting bigger right before my eyes." 

"Oh really? How could that be?" She giggled again, and came up, kissed him deeply and grabbed his well padded behind. She couldn't help herself, she imagined it swelling, and it did. Right in her hands, his butt rounded out. Filling her hands very nicely. 

Nolan looked at Michelle, and said, "Did you grab my ass harder than usual or what? Something felt a little different." 

"Oh I wouldn't worry about it. Let's get started on our meal. I'm starving." She smiled at him, eagerly anticipating the changes she was going to create. 

She sat across from him at the little table, her feet were touching his. She smiled, and then started helping him eat. She loved doing this. It was so erotic for her. Taking a fork full of food, and bringing it to his mouth. His lips closing around it, and her slowly removing the fork. He knew just how much she enjoyed this and took full advantage. 

"Nolan, mind if we take our plates to the living room? I wanna sit on your lap while I feed you." 

"Mmm...no problem at all, let's go." 

They took their plates to the living room and placed them on the coffee table. Michelle took the big pillows from the couch and placed them all around the floor. She loved eating like this. Reclining a bit, feeding each other, enjoying it all. He sat with his back against the couch, pillow at his side. so she went ahead and climbed onto his lap. She took another forkful and fed it to him. She touched his nicely curved belly and imagined it just a little bigger, immediately it responded. He didn't seem to notice. 

She took another forkful and did it again. Again his belly swelled just a tiny bit. She continued, until the buttons on his shirt began to pucker. Showing that the swelling was not just her imagination. They finished the chicken wings, the stuffed shells and some of the chicken paprikas. 

She leaned forward and kissed him, very deeply. "Let's get out of these pesky clothes. I wanna feed you dessert in bed. Can I use the blindfold tonight?" 

"Just the blindfold?" 

"You know better than that. Handcuffs too, I think you'll really have fun tonight." She looked at him and smiled broadly. 

"You already know the answer, let's go!" She climbed off his lap and he rose to his feet. In the process, one of his buttons came undone. He didn't seem to notice, but he was moving a bit slower. His belly curved out in a perfect half circle. Just looking at that curve, she felt a tingle between her legs and she grew a bit more moist. It was definitely from the addition she already made, but her mind was racing with anticipation of the growth that was about to come. 

Michelle took Nolan into the bedroom. She placed two cheesecakes on the nightstand. 

"Let me get those pesky clothes off of ya. " she said as she started unbuttoning his already slightly undone shirt. She grabbed his belly and gave it a bit of a jiggle. "Oh my, look at what a fat piggy you're becoming!" She imagined it growing, and it did. All he could do was moan. 

After she removed every last article of his clothing. She had him lay down on the bed. She had rested a few pillows behind him so he was elevated enough to eat. She handcuffed his legs to the headboard, and tied his feet to the footboard. Then she slowly got undressed in front of him. She could see his eyes focusing on each part she uncovered. When she pulled down her pants, she brushed her belly with her hands and let it grow a few inches before his eyes. He let out a small gasp in surprise. But one glance at his glazed over eyes showed he loved it. 

When she removed her shirt, she brushed her breasts and filled them more as well. Now for her panties, she turned around and very very slowly pulled them down across her wide ass. Filling her already rounded bottom out much more as she tugged her panties down. 

"Now, I think you've seen enough. It's time for your dessert. " she walked up to him and placed the blindfold over his eyes. 

She took the first cheesecake, and cut a big piece. She fed it to him by hand. One hand at his mouth, other hand on his big belly. 

"Mmmm...You like that don't you my piggy? You're getting so fat!" She kept brushing and rubbing his belly he finished the whole piece. 

She took both hands and grabbed his gut again. Jiggling it more. "Tell me, tell me you're my fat piggy." 

"Uh. I'm your fat piggy." 

"Louder!" 

"I'M YOUR FAT PIGGY!" 

"Better. Ready for more?" 

"Yes." He was squirming a little, and she just filled him up more. his belly was rounding more and more by the minute, with each circular motion of her hand. 

She didn't even cut the cheesecake again, she grabbed a piece with her hand. This time she didn't slowly feed it to him, she put the whole piece in his mouth. He groaned and grunted as he chewed it and swallowed. 

She then moved her hand to his chest. "Wow! Look at those tits! You keep this up and I may become jealous!" She made them swell more too. Until they were the same size as hers. He could definitely fill an F cup well. She could feel herself getting wetter as she swelled his body up bigger. 

"I think you've eaten enough for now. Now I wanna ride my hog. Would you like that? No words now, tell me hog, grunt to let me know you'd like it." 

He grunted, sounding just like a pig. She turned her attention away from his belly and boobs for a moment, and focused on his hard cock. His belly was almost reaching it now, but he was at full attention. Instead of climbing up to ride him, first she kissed his inner thigh, savoring the soft salty flesh. She rubbed his thighs and let them grow too. Softer, she couldn't resist and kissed them again, then lightly bit the spot too. She loved the feeling of his soft fat thigh between her teeth. Then she slowly licked her way up. Up his rigid shaft, right to the tip. She took the soft fleshy head into her mouth and savored the taste of him. After a few strokes by her lips and massaging tongue she slowly took him out, Crawled up on top of him and inserted his hard cock into her hot, fat, wet, pussy. 

She grabbed onto his belly as she slowly rode him. With every writing grinding motion, she kept swelling his gut more. As she watched him expand she felt herself getting closer to climax, so she'd grind harder, more deliberate. His gut was getting huge, it was pressing against her, and all he did was moan. The more excited she got, the bigger she was making him. His gut was soft and started to press more against her, actually it began enveloping her, she gave in and rode him fast till she was able to cum. He hadn't yet, so she slowly grinded on, never fully coming down from her first climax she reached the next very quickly. All the while she kept expanding him. His belly was spilling down his sides now, onto the bed. Finally she felt his warmth spread into her. 

She collapsed next to him to catch her breath and fondled his huge gut. Not only did it spill down his sides, but it rose at least 2 feet away from his body. She took off his blindfold. He looked at her, then down and saw his changed body. 

"Oh my goodness. What happened?" 

"I told you that you were my fat hog. " 

"Can you unlock me now? This can't be real?" 

She untied his feet, then unlocked the cuffs at his wrists. His hand immediately went to his gigantic gut. 

"Michelle what did you put in that cheesecake?" 

"Nothing, it's in my hands. Watch." She placed them on his gut, rubbed in a circle and filled him up more. 

"I don't think I can move!" 

"It's ok, watch." She rubbed again and took him down smaller. 

"Wow. You did that to yourself too, didn't you?" 

"I sure did. Would you like to use my hands, show me what I should look like for you?" 

"Will you let me?" 

"Of course. But first, let me lay next to you and enjoy your big soft body." 

She cuddled next to him, enjoying the feel of sinking into his enormous soft fat body. She knew when the nap was over, she'd be filling up too. She could hardly wait.


----------



## dark_star_watcher (Mar 8, 2006)

i really dont enjoy stories with magical powers but this story is different i think this is the best story ive read all year so keep up the good work


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 9, 2006)

Awesome Story!  I think your fingers have the magic touch. Love your descriptions too.


----------



## Belly Lover (Mar 9, 2006)

I liked this one,magic stories are also favorites of mine. You did a great job


----------



## goatboy (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow! What a great piece of erotic fantasy. Fat magick isn't usually my thing, because it can tend to be sneaky and mean spirited, but this was done in a more loving fashion. This story really got me going. Your going to give this old fart heart attack. More please. 
Stanley


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm glad you enjoyed. I'm sure more will be coming in the future!


----------



## curvluver (Mar 9, 2006)

Excellent story Banshee!!!

Normally I'm not really into magic gaining, but the story flowed really well, and I couldn't help myself and had to keep reading. Hopefully more stories will follow... 

Keep up the Great Work!


----------



## herin (Mar 9, 2006)

Great story! I enjoyed it, can't wait to hear more.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 10, 2006)

I usually stay away from magical stories...but for this one It actually made the story alot better. 
Good Work


----------



## missaf (Mar 14, 2006)

Great job, Banshee


----------



## doctorx (Mar 14, 2006)

Great Story!


----------



## Tad (Mar 17, 2006)

This was the first story that I've read on this new story board, and WOW!

Brilliantly well written 

-Ed


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the positive feedback!

As soon as I'm done writing papers for my class I'll write some more!


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 21, 2006)

Very good fun story


----------



## Webdamsel (Mar 22, 2006)

Excellent Work!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 23, 2008)

Bumped after reformatting.


----------



## Tad (Apr 23, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Bumped after reformatting.



:eat2: I remembered this one as soon as I started to read it....and it was just as good the second time :wubu: One of those stories where I wish I could just crawl into the characters' skins!


----------

